# Split DMG files



## fpayne (Nov 27, 2005)

I am anew convert to a Mac after 15 years as a Windows patient. I did not think it would be so difficult to make the crossover.
I understand that dmg files are disk image files and can be mounted and will then run. However some files I have are split dmg files. eg. dmg.001 dmg.002 etc in order to make them easier to send by email and download.
I have discovered a program to split dmg files but not one to stick them back together again. Any suggestions please. I am finger sore from all the searching on the net and now I am brain dead too.
I am running OSX 10.4 Tiger on a PowerBopok G4 if that helps. 
Thanks


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 27, 2005)

What app are you using to split the disk images?

I browsed around and found Fast File Saw and Joiner. Is this the app you are using? If not, you may want to give it a shot and replace the one you have. It looks like this app allows you to split up a bunch of different file types, though I have never used it before.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 27, 2005)

If the DMGs are split in the standard way, then you do not need to join them. Just place them all in the same folder and open the first one. It'll mount the whole volume.


----------



## fpayne (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replys. I am not using anything at the monment, but I will give them a try. Most of the downloads are in one dmg file but two have come down as split files with format dmg.001 etc. Trying to open the first one results in a big ???. I am trying to get all my old files on to the mac in a format which I can use. I have had to buy a second copy of office ( a real bargain of ebay) as all the freebies lose all the document formatting. Then there are all the outlook files.  Some of the freebie utilities downloaded are split files with  no instructions of how to rebuild them.
I will have a look tomorrow. Now it is off to bed with a good book. Mac for Dummies.


----------



## fpayne (Nov 28, 2005)

I downloaded the Fast File Saw and Joiner for both Windows and Mac and it rejoined the files perfectly. It is such an easy inerface and so easy to use. Thanks very much for the suggestion. I would recommend this utility to anyone who has the same problem.


----------

